
Stealthy Seattle Startup Raises $500,000 In Capital  - lotusleaf1987
http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110207/stealthy-seattle-startup-raises-500000-more-in-capital/
======
jayzee
_Investors in the round consist of the who’s-who of angel investing in
Seattle, including Mike Slade, Nick Hanauer, Pete Higgins, Rich Barton, Erik
Blachford, John Cunningham and others._

umm... Who?

But not to be snarky what I wonder is how some start-ups manage to generate
press. Do they hire PR firms? Do investors pump the reporters? How can
something so completely uninformative get out as news?

